# First Look: Springfield Armory XDS-9 4.0



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*First Look: Springfield Armory XDS-9 4.0*



> Springfield Armory is announcing a new variant of the XD-S for 2014. It is the logical next step in the evolution of the sensationally popular XD-S sub-compact format. No, it's not a new caliber offering - it is a new barrel length! Springfield has stretched the 3.3" barrel just ever so much to an even 4 inches.


First Look: Springfield Armory XDS-9 4.0 More of a Good Thing ? New Gun Review ? 2014 SHOT Show


----------



## yardbird (Nov 11, 2013)

They have everything but a 10mm offering


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

I actually held the XDs 4.0 9mm today and liked the feel of it. Maybe my new carry gun.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Having suffered thru one of the first XD-S 3.3" 45ACP's, I can tell you a thing or two about recoil, or, as the author describes it, "personality". That gun is gone, before it made me develop a flinch.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm just not an XD fan. I'm sure they are great pistols. I just don't like the way it fits my hand.


----------



## VitalStatistic (May 15, 2014)

Bought one, put in my carry rotation, and love it. Recoil is very low, quick to bring back on target, very accurate, and completely reliable. 4" barrel makes it a bit harder to completly conceal, but easily manageable with the right holster. Only downside is 7-9 round capacitymags, but you can't have everything. Recommend it to anyone looking for a small, concealable handgun with a longer barrel for accuracy.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Not my particular 'cup of tea,' although I do like the XD in all of its various platforms. I have the 3.3" XDs .45, and it is the carry gun I use most in the summer months.

The 4" is kind of a throwback (or alternative?) to the Glock 36, which I considered several years ago, before going with the XD45 Compact. I ruled out the G36 when I did a side by side with a G30, and couldn't detect enough advantage in carry ease to merit giving up the extra five rounds. Then I compared the G30 to the XD45 Compact and liked the feel of the XD better.

When the XDs .45 came out, it was exactly what I wanted, because it is nearly identical in size to my Kahr K-9 and K-40, but the trigger reach is better fitted to my 'largish' hands. I find the XDs to be much more comfortable to shoot than the Kahrs, and I am comfortable shooting the shorter barreled compacts out to about 15 yards.


----------



## TrafficsKindaBad (Aug 23, 2013)

I think the new XD looks pretty sweet. It almost resembles the Boberg XR9 or whatever that thing is. It _looks_ quite ergonomic, but I haven't felt one yet. However, did they really need to write "Grip Zone" on the grip? It's just stippling. The fact that they had to trademark and stamp that into the grips makes me a little nauseous.


----------



## Binable (Aug 26, 2013)

XDs


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

TrafficsKindaBad said:


> I think the new XD looks pretty sweet. It almost resembles the Boberg XR9 or whatever that thing is. It _looks_ quite ergonomic, but I haven't felt one yet. However, did they really need to write "Grip Zone" on the grip? It's just stippling. The fact that they had to trademark and stamp that into the grips makes me a little nauseous.


I have the XDS .45 3.3" I don't understand the purpose of a 4"? I would have liked them to make the exact same gun only as a double stack, same slide and dimensions. It could hold an extra round or two with just a wider (not taller) grip frame. The .45 Mod 2 3.3" is really not that much smaller than the XDM .45 3.8 Compact. I do like Springfield's though. I also have an XDM .45 3.8 Compact, XD 40 Sub compact and an XD 9 Mod 2. The XDM .45 3.8 is about the same size as the Glock G30. I have to agree that the "Grip Zone" thing does look kinda "hokey".


----------

